# Al Jefferson named to 3rd Team All NBA



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2014/06/charlotte-hornets-al-jefferson-named-all-nba.html

Not a surprise unless you were expecting him to be slighted



> Charlotte Hornets center Al Jefferson was named All-NBA third-team Wednesday, in a vote of media members who regularly cover the league.
> Jefferson averaged 21.8 points, 10.8 rebounds and shot 51 percent from the field, leading the then-Bobcats to only the second playoff appearance in that franchise’s 10-year history.
> Jefferson signed as a free agent last July in what became a franchise-changing transaction. They had never before had a primary scorer with Jefferson’s impact.
> He started the season slowly, due to an ankle sprain suffered in the preseason. That was a factor in him not being selected by the NBA’s coaches as an All-Star reserve. But from January on, he was arguably one of the NBA’s 10 best players.
> Jefferson had never previously been named either All-NBA or an All-Star selection. Ex-Bobcat Gerald Wallace was named an All-Star reserve in the 2009-10 season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Good for him, he deserved it. Was the best offensive center in basketball after the calendar flipped over the current year and he got healthy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a lot of separation in terms of impact between Big Al, Dwight, and Noah this year. All three guys were very impactful for their teams. Solid top 3 centers.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Al Jefferson is the first -- and last -- Bobcat to be all-NBA.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> *Not a lot of separation in terms of impact between Big Al, Dwight, and Noah this year*. All three guys were very impactful for their teams. Solid top 3 centers.


And Demarcus Cousins was right there with those guys tho


----------

